# Atmizoo Creek RDA



## Rob Fisher (17/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/9/18)

That is a good looking plain rda. Hope the vape is amazing from it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/18)

Beautifully made, beautifully packaged, simple to build and wick, two drip tips (both too short for me but nice you can add a 510 drip tip to them both). Love the way the cap is not too loose and not too tight... it's just perfect which can't be said for a lot of RDA's these days! Great flavour... but just built it now so more later after I play with it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sash (17/9/18)

Thanks! more FOMO added

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

